# Chicken & dumplings in brown gravy



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 chicken cut up
salt 
pepper
red pepper
creole seasoning
flur
oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 small bell pepper chopped (yellow,orange,red,green)
1 clove garlic minced
1 can flaky Hungry Jack biscuts, optional

Season chicken pieces with salt and peppers and creole seasoning. Brown chicken in small amount of hot oil in heavy pot then sprinkle about 3 tablespoons of flour over chicken and brown. When flour is desired color add vegatables and cook until wilted. Add water (hot) to cover chicken, stir well, and cook until chicken is done and brown gravy is desired thickness. Just before it is done add can of hungry jack biscuts cut into pieces. 

Serve with hot cooked rice


----------

